# Bluetooth voice texting not working



## Storm_Blue (May 22, 2013)

I have a 2013 Altima SV not NAV but has the 5" screen. I was able to get all the bluetooth features working except the texting feature. Sure enough I used the Nissan find a phone wizard and my phone (iPhone 3Gs) doesn't work with the texting feature. However, many other phones also don't work. Has anyone got the texting read and send to work via voice command ? If you did, what model phone and what carrier ?

Oh, here is the find a phone page at Nissan.
Nissan Bluetooth | Find a Phone | Nissan USA


----------

